# Udruga RODA > Samofinanciranje - Prodaja pelena, majica i ostalih rodinih artikala >  Rodina anketa o platnenim pelenama - NOVA!

## BusyBee

Drage/i naše/i ! 
Molimo vas da odvojite nekoliko minuta svog vremena kako bi s nama podijelili Vaše stavove i iskustva u korištenju platnenih pelena. 
Vaše odgovore namjeravamo iskoristiti za poboljšanje svojih proizvoda, kao i radionica za platnene pelene koje, kao što vjerojatno već znate, besplatno provodimo širom Hrvatske. 
Anketa je anonimna i služi isključivo za potrebe projekta proizvodnje i promocije platnenih pelena Udruge RODA. 

Hvala! 

Link na anketu: Anketa o platnenim pelenama

----------


## aqua

Ako može kratki komentar na sam koncept ankete, nije mi se u anketi sviđalo što ima izmiješanih pitanja koja se tiču osoba koje nisu koristile pelene i onih koje jesu. Na neka pitanja nisam mogla odgovoriti (dijete bilo bezpelenaš, uz platnene za nuždu), a takva su se možda trebala grupirati pa staviti oznaku npr ukoliko ne koristite platnene, ne odgovarajte na slijedeća pitanja. Također, ima pitanja o tome koju vrstu preferiramo, kao i koji materijal. Pa sam isto ostala  :? Blage veze nemam da je to zapravo postala takva filozofija (isto kao i za cijenu-blage veze nemam).

Ali svejedno popunih, ako pomogne da se neke stvari lakše odluče ili isplaniraju - super.

----------


## BusyBee

Hvala na popunjavanju i komentaru.

Na zalost, anketa nam je trebala brzo (pa su pitanja sva na jednom mjestu, tj. u jednoj anketi) i trebala nam je izmjeriti stav prema PP i eventualno iskustvo s RodinomP.

----------


## BusyBee

Sad vidim kako sam glupo slozila recenicu.   :Rolling Eyes:   Nadam se da se kuzi sto sam htjela reci.

----------


## BusyBee

Zahvaljujemo svima koji su sudjelovali u anketi!

----------

